# Turanabol Half-life?



## TKD-Ross (Jan 23, 2009)

There's so many different figures ive read for the half life of tbol but does anybody actually know what it is? I did think it was 16 hours but have seen a lot of people saying around 8!!!! Please HELP!!!!! :cursing:


----------



## The_Kernal (Apr 5, 2008)

dbol is 3-4 hrs

never used it but assumed it would be the same. Im sure ill stand corrected.


----------



## Mars (Aug 25, 2007)

TKD-Ross said:


> There's so many different figures ive read for the half life of tbol but does anybody actually know what it is? I did think it was 16 hours but have seen a lot of people saying around 8!!!! Please HELP!!!!! :cursing:


Well its not debatable, all hormones have a specific active life.

4chlorodehydromethyltestosterone has an active/half life of 16hrs.


----------



## TKD-Ross (Jan 23, 2009)

yeah I thought it was 16 hours, but with lots of people saying about it being lower I thought maybe the places quoting it as being 16 may be wrong. I dont get why people think its less though, there must be something that has lead people to think that?


----------



## Mars (Aug 25, 2007)

TKD-Ross said:


> yeah I thought it was 16 hours, but with lots of people saying about it being lower I thought maybe the places quoting it as being 16 may be wrong. I dont get why people think its less though, there must be something that has lead people to think that?


It depends on where they read it, med sites will say the active life is 16hrs, now a guy comes along and wrongly assumes then that the half life is 8hrs, well a little knowledge is a dangerous thing, active life/half life are the same thing, just different terminology.


----------



## TKD-Ross (Jan 23, 2009)

thats exactly my understanding of it, I didnt think of it like that...lots of people would automatically think the "half-life" is actually half of its active life lol. I suppose it is an easy mistake to make though.

So from that fact, I would assume its best to dose turanabol where you have half your daily amount first thing when you get up, and the other half just before you go to sleep?


----------



## TKD-Ross (Jan 23, 2009)

bump for a response to last post please


----------



## Sylar (Sep 7, 2008)

TKD-Ross said:


> bump for a response to last post please


You can split it if you like mate but like i told you in your other thread on the same subject, if you were to take 80mg all in one 10:00AM this morning, only 40mg will have be released by 04:00AM the following morning, 16 hours later.

How would you manage if you were on Dbol, get up in the middle of the night/early morning to pop a tab?


----------



## TKD-Ross (Jan 23, 2009)

Why would only 40mg have been released? I thought the half life was the active life of the compound so surely 16 hours after taking it that would be it and the whole 80mg would have been used.


----------



## Sylar (Sep 7, 2008)

TKD-Ross said:


> Why would only 40mg have been released? I thought the half life was the active life of the compound so surely 16 hours after taking it that would be it and the whole 80mg would have been used.


No mate, a half-life is the amount of time it takes for half of the original substance to be released.

For example, if you were shooting Testosterone Enanthate, its ester dictates that its half-life is approx 10 days, if you were to inject 1000mg Test E on day 1 - Your blood levels will still contain 500mg Test E 10 days later, another 10 days down the line they would contain 250mg, and so on and so on...

I'm just using Test E as an example but, that's why the time PCT commences with estered steroids is based on the amount of steroid injected, not the "standard" time of its half-life.

You probably would keep blood levels a little more stable splitting the Tbol into 2 doses, it's upto you mate. If it was me, i'd take the full 80mg dose in one.


----------



## TKD-Ross (Jan 23, 2009)

ah i see what you mean Sylar. Thanks for clearing that up, i totally understand now. 

Wish I had listened some more during science lessons at school lol!

I might try doing it all in one dose then, as i get a little paranoid when im breaking tablets in half cos some of the powder gets lost and i worry that it could be a lot of the actual active ingredient!


----------



## tourian (Mar 11, 2009)

can i ask wat ur running the tbol @ im currently on 40 mg but am upping to 60 ed, and i have been splitting the dose however if what im reading is correct theres little point in me doing this, infact it may be more beneficial not to as this would mean higher blood concentration levels???! is this right??


----------



## Sylar (Sep 7, 2008)

tourian said:


> can i ask wat ur running the tbol @ im currently on 40 mg but am upping to 60 ed, and i have been splitting the dose however if what im reading is correct theres little point in me doing this, infact it may be more beneficial not to as this would mean higher blood concentration levels???! is this right??


Your blood concentration levels would be more stable by splitting the dose mate. It wouldn't effect gains though taking 80mg all in one as oppose to splitting IMO.

I doubt you would experinece any sides from falling blood levels in the early hours of the morning, if there were though, all you have to do is split the dose the following day..

PS. I'd go with 80mg ED over 60 with Tbol. What's your stats mate?


----------



## tourian (Mar 11, 2009)

6ft 2, bout bang on 15 stone, around 12% bf, when i researched this cycle everything i cud find sed start at 40mg ed. now every1s saying 60mg and now 80 lol, its only my 2nd cycle, should i up to 80 in your opinion?


----------



## TKD-Ross (Jan 23, 2009)

What extra benefit will upping the dose from 60mg to 80mg offer?

I Dont have enough tbol to do 80mg all the way through, but will have enough for 4.5 weeks at 80mg and i'm doing the first 3.5 weeks at 60mg.

When I was researching this 60mg seemed to be the magic number, but like Tourian is saying, its gone up lol.


----------



## tourian (Mar 11, 2009)

im sure i read somwhere that tbol should be ran for at least 5 weeks m8, im in a similer position to u and would probly need more if upped to 80


----------



## Sylar (Sep 7, 2008)

TKD-Ross said:


> What extra benefit will upping the dose from 60mg to 80mg offer?
> 
> I Dont have enough tbol to do 80mg all the way through, but will have enough for 4.5 weeks at 80mg and i'm doing the first 3.5 weeks at 60mg.
> 
> When I was researching this 60mg seemed to be the magic number, but like Tourian is saying, its gone up lol.





tourian said:


> 6ft 2, bout bang on 15 stone, around 12% bf, when i researched this cycle everything i cud find sed start at 40mg ed. now every1s saying 60mg and now 80 lol, its only my 2nd cycle, should i up to 80 in your opinion?


Personally, i'd run it at 80mg ED. But you're still early days in the cycle though aren't you guys? You could upto 60mg ED for now and revaluate a couple of weeks down the line where to go from there.


----------



## TKD-Ross (Jan 23, 2009)

I think then after like 3.5 weeks at 60mg everyday, if everythings going ok, i will up the dose to 80mg for the remainder of the 8 weeks and that will use all the tbol i have aswell.


----------



## invisiblekid (Jun 18, 2006)

What you got for PCT?


----------



## tourian (Mar 11, 2009)

i think thats somthing i may do also, however gona give 60 a fair chance first, tkd- have u only just started your cycle too?? was thinking nova, creatine for pct


----------



## TKD-Ross (Jan 23, 2009)

Ive got nolva and clomid for my pct. Was thinking either 2 or 3 weeks with 20mg Nolva and 25 mg Clomid every day. I know lots of people say about the bad effects of Clomid but thats usually people taking like 150mg everyday.

I would have done 2 full weeks of this cycle with 60mg everyday this saturday. Its all going well so far, no sides really, just shin pumps, and quite painful pumps in shoulders! Gained 6lbs in week 1 (majority was obviously water) but lifts are up and looking bigger in the mirror, and muscles definitely feel alot harder.

Touran - what benefit will using creatine have for the pct? I was using it before my cycle, but stopped the week before i started this cycle, so if its gonna be helpful ill start using while in the pct phase aswell.


----------



## mick_the_brick (Oct 29, 2008)

I personally find 80mg ED alot better than 60mg ED..

Reps to Sylar for your posts Bro


----------



## TKD-Ross (Jan 23, 2009)

What difference in terms of gains do you think using 80mg ed rather than 60mg everyday will give Mick? Like i said ive only got enough for 4.5 weeks at 80mg, cos im doing the first 3.5 weeks at 60mg.


----------



## mick_the_brick (Oct 29, 2008)

Impossible to say mate TBH...

I would get some more though and run it for 8 weeks.

Put it this way - you will be happier with the results from the higher dose


----------



## TKD-Ross (Jan 23, 2009)

I'm definitely gonna run it for 8 weeks mate - i started the 60mg ed, 2 weeks ago this saturday. What im saying is - I'm gonna start the 80mg ed in a couple of weeks cos ive only got enough tbol to do that...wish i could start now. Do you think its worth me getting some more just so i can start soon or will it not make much difference if i stay at 60mg for the next couple of weeks?


----------



## 576 (Sep 13, 2010)

Sylar said:


> No mate, a half-life is the amount of time it takes for half of the original substance to be released.
> 
> For example, if you were shooting Testosterone Enanthate, its ester dictates that its half-life is approx 10 days, if you were to inject 1000mg Test E on day 1 - Your blood levels will still contain 500mg Test E 10 days later, another 10 days down the line they would contain 250mg, and so on and so on...
> 
> ...


"No mate, a half-life is the amount of time it takes for half of the original substance to be released." Wrong...!

The whole 1000mg is released and active within a matter of 1-2 days no matter what ester it is, but after the half life only half of the compound is still working and active in your system the other half is used up and passed from your system.

Half life is the time it takes for half the drug to be used up. So if the HL of a compound is 12 hrs. after that 12 hrs. only half of it is still in your system working, theoretically, people's bodies are different and half lives vary to some degree from person to person because of varying factors.


----------



## valiantmiller (Jun 8, 2010)

TKD-Ross said:


> What extra benefit will upping the dose from 60mg to 80mg offer?
> 
> I Dont have enough tbol to do 80mg all the way through, but will have enough for 4.5 weeks at 80mg and i'm doing the first 3.5 weeks at 60mg.
> 
> When I was researching this 60mg seemed to be the magic number, but like Tourian is saying, its gone up lol.


depends on the quality of the tbol to be honest i think allot of UG labs are underdosing most of there orals these days so 80mg a day would NOT actually be 80mg of legit tbol but more like 50-60mg which you will definitely see results from. can't really see the point in going above 100mg a day when there are better orals for building mass out there and cheaper.....


----------

